# Leaves turning bright yellow. Help please. Pics Inside



## HazeMan101 (Aug 8, 2007)

These leaves were yellowing a little and drooping about a week ago. Now almost all the fan leaves are bright yellow. The inner growth near the stem and the little buds forming down there are still green though. I cut back the watering from 1/2 on 6 times a day to 15 mins on for 6 times a day. Is this to much watering? to little? Is the yellowing due to a nitrogen deficiency? I put a couple teaspoons of a nute that I have that has 3.0% nitrogen into a water bottle and watered the plant with it. Take a look at the pics and tell me what you think.


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 8, 2007)

from what ive learned on this site you might be over watering it 1/2 hour sounds like a lot 6 times a day and the nitrogen i think i recall someone saying it should be around 6.0-6.5 or something..either way someone will more than likely be able to tell you exactly your problem...this is a great site..


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 8, 2007)

your older leaves , when mature , especially during flowering will turn yellow, seems like a whole lotta too much water too id cut the water back even way more .. over watering will cause that problem, a little nitrogen  , i have found during flowering is ok , but you need ferts higher in potasium { k } and phosphates { p } during this stage, and  how much  light are they getting ???? also hard to tell what dagree of yellowing with that yellow curtain,..


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 8, 2007)

I see you are using a hydro system.

How old are the plants, and what light cycle are they on?

Are you using PPM meter, PH meter?

IN hydro system thse test are very important, so the expensive
meters are some what neccessary.

Is your resevoir LIGHT tight??  If not algae, can throw your PH out of wack.

But looking at your plants, from a novice view, they look like they are nute
burnt.  I would cut out nutes completely and just adjust for PH.

Might want to Drop "Stoneybud" a PM or something, he's the hydro master.


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Aug 8, 2007)

its water. If you are going to flood that much you need airpumps for your res-or if you are manually feeding you need to less and make sure water is not standing in your trays. any nute toxicity or def will be hard to tell when the plant is being overwater/lack of oxygen


----------

